# Gracie!



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

Finally, we have some sun and I have a happy girl:

Happy girl with new squirrel toy:









Content doggy after long walk:









Derp:


----------



## kitley2001 (Aug 11, 2010)

Very cute!!! Ginny and I are very glad the weather has cleared here too.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

She's so cute! She looks very happy. She actually kinda looks like a Shiba Inu in those pics, lol!


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks, guys. She is one of teh happiest dogs I have ever owned. Whenever we get up in the morning she wags her whole body like she hasn't seen us in ages...and when my hubby comes home from work, she does her "helicopter tail" and then runs to me like "OMG--did you see--he's HOME!" She cracks me up! I love her so much it is crazy.

Nargle--there are days she is VERY Shiba-like...she reminds me a lot of Loki, who we lost in February of 2010. She has a lot of his traits...personality and otherwise.

Creepy thing? The shelter places her birthday sometime in the week that we had to have Loki PTS--so it is very possible she was born the same day he died. Weird, huh?


----------

